# GO Pro camera, company contact number?



## nikwashere (Mar 5, 2008)

does anyone have a phone number to contact the go pro offices directly?
thanks


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

They don't post it. It seems they only respond via email. Maybe sombody who has the camera has documentation that contains a phone number.

This is the best I could do. Sorry

http://www.goprocamera.com/contact


----------



## spoken (Mar 4, 2009)

Try harder folks.

At the bottom of every gopro web page is this:

© 2009 Woodman Labs, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Google returns this phone number:

(415) 738-2480 (http://www.manta.com/coms2/dnbcompany_hfhh4c)

Hey, lookee here, this is where Woodman gets their GoPro cameras from:

http://www.sky-light.com.hk/ (http://www.importgenius.com/importers/woodman-labs-inc-gopro.html)

Ain't Google great !!?


----------



## trailertrail (Mar 27, 2009)

*GoPro phone number.*



nikwashere said:


> does anyone have a phone number to contact the go pro offices directly?
> thanks


If it helps, IcePlanter.com, a GoPro retailer has a toll free number - 877-499-3580 - and they're pretty good at answering any questions. They've also got a GoPro tip sheet which answers a bunch of questions.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

They are really responsive on their facebook page.


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

trailertrail said:


> If it helps, IcePlanter.com, a GoPro retailer has a toll free number - 877-499-3580 - and they're pretty good at answering any questions. They've also got a GoPro tip sheet which answers a bunch of questions.


I've heard some good things about iceplanter.com....ordered a camera from them...haven't seen it yet in 2 weeks. That doesn't concern me just yet. What bothers me though is that I can't get a human on the phone or a response from email. wtf???


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

I still can't make it function. Everytime I turn it on (Fully charged battery) with my sandisk SD card it does not actually turn on. I can see the red light flashing briefly but I do not see LED display.I take the Sandisk out, try turning it on (Like support said) it does turn on, I can see LED display, but once I insert the Sandisk card it automaticaly switch off. I have formatted the Sandisk card to may Mac book pro. There has been a mention of using the 2GB Kensington disk but I cannot find it in stores. Is it just the San disk card?Can I use other 2GB SD card other than the Sandisk? I did go to the tech support and downloaded the file but I have problems of dragging the file to the SD card using my card reader. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bonvenrtre88 (Aug 9, 2010)

UNDERWATER VIDEO with the GoPro Camera - As you well know, is absolute crap UNLESS you opt for the Eye Of Mine UNDERWATER - FOCUS FIX

Clearly there is a gigantic huge enormous difference with and without the "fix". There are "before" and "after" videos on the following web page that make it all abundantly clear:

http://www.eyeofmine.com/gopro/underwater/index.html

In summary:

Both GoPro cameras (apparently made by Sky Light Industrial Ltd. & exported out of Hong Kong) can film extremely well above water (even in surfing scenarios - But suffer wildly under water due to the fact the chuckleheads that designed the protective housing lens should-have made it FLAT and not curved). When the lens is replaced (at a cost of another $80), the underwater footage is nothing short of ASTOUNDING!

So for underwater shooting, you either get absolute crap - Or pony up another $80 to Eye Of Mine which gives you extremely high-end commercial grade underwater video!!

My question: If and when the chuckleheads at GoPro plan on selling a FLAT replacement lens for the housing?

2450 Cabrillo Hwy S # 250
Half Moon Bay, CA
94019-2266
Phone: (415) 738-2480

Chief Financial Officer Kurt Amundson [email protected]
Web Domain registraint [email protected]
[email protected] Good Email
Rick Loughery
GoPro_News on Twitter
415.738.2480 ext 722
415.377.1586 mobile


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Not all SD cards are the same, you should be using a class 6 or above SD card. Go to GoProUser.freeforums.org for more info on suitable cards for your cam.


----------



## trailertrail (Mar 27, 2009)

jdude said:


> I've heard some good things about iceplanter.com....ordered a camera from them...haven't seen it yet in 2 weeks. That doesn't concern me just yet. What bothers me though is that I can't get a human on the phone or a response from email. wtf???


Yeah, they've been relocating and phones were f-ed for a while, seems fixed. When I reached them they cleared everything, spent about 10 mintues on phone with my GoPro support question (stopped filming after a couple seconds) even though I bought direct from GoPro. Try emailing owner directly, he's busy but tries hard to get back right awya, [email protected]. Also got me coupon for free shipping offmounts and cams. He also got me a replacement for black clasp on camera housing, second one to break. My fault for going over handlbars again.


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

I finally got a hold of Adam a while back when I was trying to get my camera. Actually Adam called me back. He was awesome about getting my camera shipped immediately and I've been very happy with my Go Pro ever since!


----------



## mannox (Nov 21, 2011)

US Toll-Free: (888) 600-4659
Outside continental US: +1 650 980 0252
(available Monday-Friday, 8:00am-6:00pm, Pacific Time)
(available Saturday & Sunday, 8:00am - 5:00pm, Pacific Time)


----------



## chillin21 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

